# Rhinestone template material



## jhcoburn (Oct 4, 2008)

I recently purchased template material manufactured by Graphtec. According to the supplier it is new. It is pink and similar to the DAS black template material. My cutting results are very similar and satifactory in both products.


----------



## calynd (Jul 21, 2009)

That sounds really good - hope you don't mind me asking but was it expensive and do you think it will be available in the UK

Thanks again


----------



## jhcoburn (Oct 4, 2008)

it is less expensive than the DAS, but not cheap. I got it at SIGN WAREHOUSE.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I just got some from Graphtec and have not cut it yet. What cutter are you using and settings. Thanks.


----------



## jhcoburn (Oct 4, 2008)

Roland GX 24, .55 offset, 250 pressure, 5cmm. 60 degree blade

Gotta tell ya I just cut another design and Love it. Not as much sticky on the back as the other.

I had a lightbulb moment during my second cutting. I had reread some of the posting and noticed someone had mentioned to turn the blade holder 1/2 a turn. Well I made a full turn. OH MY!!!! What a difference!!!!!

I also tried the less expensive tranfer tape. It works,need a little more patience but not nearly the quality of DAS.


----------

